# Dead cops on the streets in Dallas!



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Just happened


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Of course this is the problem when you have a thug in chief that screams racism in the latest events!

More proof that the far left should not be in control of anything!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

News channels showed multiple cop bodies in the middle of the street then quickly cut away once the news editor realized what was going on


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Watching it now....the liberal animals are running wild....


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

WTF is my google broken?!?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like a standoff. Someone with a rifle


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

A liberal with a rifle opened fire on cops....


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> WTF is my google broken?!?


Yes....didn't you know that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just happened



WTF. We saw a cop on the ground. We don't know if he was dead or alive. I hope he's alive. But if he's dead, BLM has lost this debate forever.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

The local news here is saying shots fired no reports of anyone killed or wounded so far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...


They just showed at least 2 cops down on Fox News. One in blues and one in a yellow traffic outfit


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Just confirmed 2 officers down


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Two cops have been shot, confirmed by Fox News.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> The local news here is saying shots fired no reports of anyone killed or wounded so far.


Two police officers shot.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

That was A LOT of gunfire


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



This makes me angry. These ill educated kids and their message may have gotten two cops wounded or killed.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this


Police get shot at all the time


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this


Apparently you have missed all the cops gunned down all over the country in the last year... Including two in Albuq NM?

Oh right. The media glosses over that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


I just fear for everyone's safety at this point. Things like this tend to escalate as days pass.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Jesus fucking Christ.

Obama and the left are determined to spark a fucking race war.

Louisiana incident is tragic but lawful.
Minnesota is not and cop must, and will, be charged.

YOU DON'T GO VIGILANTE and start killing random cops! Dallas cops had NOTHING to do with Louisiana or Minnesota.

You don't want to do this folks. Despite media hype....American cops show EXTREME restraint day to day. You're gonna get riot and SWAT teams as the norm like they are in 3rd world shitholes.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Local news two officers shot no news on their condition neither CNN or MSNBC covering the two officers shot make of that what you will.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

I just raped my direct tv and couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this



Why don't you join em you fucking dog eating faggot.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Local news two officers shot no news on their condition neither CNN or MSNBC covering the two officers shot make of that what you will.



Yep. Live on Fox. 

CNN and MSNBC ignoring it. They're busy celebrating with cake and champagne.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


All for the whining and knashing of teeth over a registered sex offender brandishing a gun at bystanders.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It makes my blood boil. If Black lives matter, why did this idiot decide to put them all in danger by provoking a shootout with police?


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

Wife said anonymous and anti media just posted on Facebook "the war has begun"


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...


I think you might know the answer to that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this
> ...



The number of police getting killed on the job is at a 20 year low


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Local news two officers shot no news on their condition neither CNN or MSNBC covering the two officers shot make of that what you will.


I made the assumption they were likely dead. I watched it unfold on live tv and the officers were laying motionless in awkward positions in the street with none of the nearby officers attempting to help.
Probably a bad assumption on my part but it didn't look good.

Shooter is still on the lose. Possible sniper in the parking garage?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> That was A LOT of gunfire


Yep. I would be shocked if only two officers were shot.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 7, 2016)

*BLM.
This is horsesh#t. BLM is no more a social cause than the KKK.*


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jul 7, 2016)

why cant these democrats just stay home !!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Humor me.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

Wouldn't it be great if people were this outraged over Hillary Clinton?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Tell that to the officer that was gunned down while filling his tank with gas.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



....thanks to mass issued vests, better weapons and tactics and better trauma care. A dumb faggot like you can't comprehend the context of stats thought so carry on eating Fido.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jul 7, 2016)

I'll be shocked if a sniper with a rifle that hit its' target is black.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Local news two officers shot no news on their condition neither CNN or MSNBC covering the two officers shot make of that what you will.
> ...


The officers have been taken to area hosptial still no word on their condition.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 7, 2016)

Nothing on Yahoo either.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Doesn't change the statistic


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable



Hey man.....they're cutting the cake and popping the champagne....let them celebrate for a moment.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



No. But vests, tactics and trauma care have. It's same reason war deaths have gone down for the US the past 100 years.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable


You are surprised why?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 7, 2016)

I've seen reports of 4 down


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

So much for "peaceful protests".

Cops will now go back to SWAT teams and armored vehicles securing these events.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable


Wonder when the President will comment on this shooting?


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



No the protected classes of the far left will always live on..

May of these morons still believe the hands up don't shoot, even though Eric Holder said that was not true..


----------



## novasteve (Jul 7, 2016)

great job libs


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Dumbass. Cops are being gunned down at gas stations.

Not just on the "job".


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable
> ...


Because RATINGS 

Ideology doesn't Trump ratings. If it did Trump would never be on their channel


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable
> ...



He will claim it is their fault and we need more gin control, because the thug in chief must stay on his religious cause..


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable
> ...


He did....police acted stupidly...

Oh wait, that was another time he was hatin on cops.....


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

TO BOTHS CREDIT.....Fox is interviewing a black protester right now, 1025et. He's very well spoken and is protesting but is strongly against this violence. I feel bad for men like him.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this
> ...




Yea, the media doesn't like covering cops getting shot and they don't talk about how more white suspects are shot every year than black suspects.   Doesn't fit the narrative.      Anyone watching the liberal media thinks that cops are going around shooting blacks for no reason and letting white criminals do what they want.    Sad, but it's just so easy to control the idiots by spoon feeding them select information.   Looks like a few posters around here are among the idiots who buy the crap.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Party over profits....this is the wrong time for this message....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Police deaths are at a 20 year low. Sorry if that doesn't fit your war on cops narrative. Now you are acting like a liberal.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police deaths are at a 20 year low. Sorry if that doesn't fit your war on cops narrative. Now you are acting like a liberal.



Cops are still dying. Stats are meaningless.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 7, 2016)

novasteve said:


> great job libs


You know obama is celebrating tonight.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So are war deaths. American military and police have drastically increased their use of vests, better weapons, better tactics and there have been HUGE strides in trauma care. A .45 to the chest today isn't the same as it was in 1980...when it was a death sentence.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..


----------



## Theowl32 (Jul 7, 2016)

The whirlwind. We all deserve what we are getting.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 7, 2016)

This shit makes Obama drool.  He'll use any excuse to push the UN disarmament agenda.  What an asshole.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> This shit makes Obama drool.  He'll use any excuse to push the UN disarmament agenda.  What an asshole.



That depends on the circumstances if the shooter was a white guy (and he was killed) you will not hear much from him other than him claiming that justice was served..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Police appear to be moving in using riot shields and little else as protection


----------



## Snouter (Jul 7, 2016)

This is one of the few things Obama is successful at, riots

Saw the live feed on FOX.  At least two cops were sprawled on the street, not moving.  Megan Kelly then asked the director to cut that live footage out of respect for the down officers.

Obama and the usual race hustlers in Congress and MSM are indeed responsible.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jul 7, 2016)

What does the police I n Dallas have to do with Louisiana and Minneapolis  shootings?   This BLM protests need to stop if they can't control themselves .


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Police deaths are at a 20 year low. Sorry if that doesn't fit your war on cops narrative. Now you are acting like a liberal.
> ...


Yeah. By drive by's and ambush. Not the same as " on the job".

But hey. Maybe DTMB will get lucky and some will die in mass this week.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just happened


,. 

Hey look!  Finally, a justification for murdering black people.!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

MSNBC finally reporting it they showed video of it with the shots being heard and the crowd running and someone saying their shooting, their shooting and those assholes played it up like it was the cops shooting and not even reporting two police officers were shot.


----------



## Snouter (Jul 7, 2016)

The Obama inspired "protests" are in several major cities right now.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jul 7, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> > great job libs
> ...


Ever notice that when cops are shot by terrorists or blacks, Obama doesn't go on TV and say we need gun control?


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

These liberal animals are fucking nuts.....


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

Two cops for two blacks. 

Seems fair to me. I'm tired of black people getting shot by cops. It's bullshit.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm beginning to think Lives Don't Matter.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Police deaths are at a 20 year low. Sorry if that doesn't fit your war on cops narrative. Now you are acting like a liberal.



It would be much lower if not for these asshats and their fake cause.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...


What liberals are going to kill blacks?


----------



## Freewill (Jul 7, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> The whirlwind. We all deserve what we are getting.



As long as we have folks like Comey fighting crime we will be OK.  Matter of fact there will be no crimes.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



And more proof that the far left drones are the one and only true racists!


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> Two cops for two blacks.
> 
> Seems fair to me. I'm tired of black people getting shot by cops. It's bullshit.


The poor little sex offender would have been killed in prison anyway.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

But will we know their names... will the president give their family a call.... will there be a MARCH protesting BLACK THUGERY....Will WHITES RIOT and loot anything?....Will they set the town on fire?...... Will the Obomanation send in a team of FBI agents, 40 or more to, investigate it as a BLACK on BLUE crime?....Aren't more COPS killed by Blacks, than the other way around?.....SO MANY UNANSWERED QUESTIONS!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


A stupid post on his part. The identity of the shooter is unknown.

To be quite frank about it these protests are a PRIME TARGET for some ISIS sympathizer


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Yes...liberals....


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Yep. The left is determined to spark a civil war.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


He of course couldn't care less about the black
On black violence in Chicago this past week.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



STFU Carbine. Now is not the time for your bullshit. You don't seem to care if cops were shot, you'll politicize it to the very end.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 7, 2016)

Obama’s approval rating at highest level since killing of Osama bin Laden


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Shooter is stuck in a parking garage. SWAT is moving in. I pray for the officers. Let the animal get what he gets.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe Comey will investigate and find out they didn't intend on killing the cops.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Two cops for two blacks.
> ...



Sex offender? He has nothing but misdemeanors on his record. No such thing as a sex offender misdemeanor.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Time for cops to drastically change. Abandon the high crime areas. Fuck it. Let em rot. Respond ONLY in groups of 2 or 3 officers. M4s. 

Calls for help dealing with the mentally ill?? NOPE. Figure it out on your own. Cops aren't doctors.

Do it. Immediately.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Yep. The left is determined to spark a civil war.



Gawd help them if it catches.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..



This is what happens when police continue to gun down unarmed and/or innocent people and nobody trusts them anymore


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obama’s approval rating at highest level since killing of Osama bin Laden



Of course it is. Liberals chant that they WANT DEAD COPS. You're getting it. Of course the rabid left adores Obama. He's helping spark the race based civil war they dream of.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Yeah. Penetration of a juvenile no less.

The favorite of inmates.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..
> ...



No that was the attitude before all this, maybe that is why you fluked out of police academy..


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..
> ...



Statistically it's a very rare event. Thought dog eaters were good at math?


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..
> ...


I agree....

And it's also what happens when liberal animals pervert justice into a vigilante action condoned by our liberal .gov.....


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obama’s approval rating at highest level since killing of Osama bin Laden



It really does show what has happened to our young after 2 generations of being taught in college the LIBERAL AGENDA..... Hard to deprogram them UNTIL they actually WORK and get pissed off about what the DemoRATS have done to their money and opportunities!


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Nope. DontTazeMeBro never got into the academy. He applied to Las Vegas Metro and North Vegas police. Both rejected him. 100% confirmed fact.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s approval rating at highest level since killing of Osama bin Laden
> ...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

And that's a misdemeanor? Nobody who is a sex offender can own a gun legally.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Obama’s approval rating at highest level since killing of Osama bin Laden
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Watching it.


----------



## mdk (Jul 7, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> Two cops for two blacks.
> 
> Seems fair to me. I'm tired of black people getting shot by cops. It's bullshit.



Jesus Christ! Get a hold of yourself.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Unlike racist mental retards like you, I know why he posted it.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > I am watching the police trying to clear the area to keep people safe and many of them are back talking and disobeying. All because of a far left religious narrative. They want to be in harms way..
> ...



Until you have worked a job where your life is potentially on the line every moment of every day, you have no position to criticize others.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 7, 2016)

Still not finding this on the yahoo news page. Instead, this is one of the headlines:

"US soul-searching after police fatally shoot two black men" and it starts with Obama making an emotional appeal for urgent police reform.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And how would I know you wouldn't do the same if someone busted a cap in Trump's head? You disingenuous prick.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

THANK GOD....a witness at hospital just said one of the cops came out with patches on his arm and appears to be stable.

Pray for the others.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Doesn't it bother you that two cops were shot? Or are you more concerned with picking a political fight with Gramps?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



The debate that it's okay for the cops to summarily execute blacks has been won by you?  Interesting.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Two cops shot has nothing to do with any other shooting.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 7, 2016)

A good start


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Your obsession with me is creepy, Grandma.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Less gin for you would be a blessing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



When have I said that? You seem to think a black life holds more value than a cop's. 

Moreover, until, by a preponderance of evidence/facts, we know whether or not those cops "executed" two black people, you can't say those cops executed either of them. 

You liberals are proficient in leaping to conclusions. You can't wait for the facts.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 7, 2016)

Do the shooters have AR-15s with banana clips (magazines) and silencers - not that there's anything wrong with that.  After all, the NRA makes sure they remain legal.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this



Shooting cops or the tards here all to ready to politicize it?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


And especially statistics.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Do the shooters have AR-15s with banana clips (magazines) and silencers - not that there's anything wrong with that.  After all, the NRA makes sure they remain legal.


You mean the 2A....


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Says the irony impaired racist far left drone!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



You're the one trying to tie one shooting to another.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Local Dallas reporting 3 to 6 officers down, extent of injuries not specified.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 7, 2016)

Fox News says that a police officer has told them they are "negotiating" with "one" of the shooters.  

Fuck negotiating!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

Now they are saying 3-6 cops shot.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You accuse us of "tying one shooting to another"???

Hmmm. Like tying 999,997 other cops to the Louisiana and Minnesota ones? What did Dallas cops do tonight OTHER THAN protecting the protesters?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You nailed it. You are correct. Every shooting is unique. Cops were shot, but here you are playing the race card all the way through. You are a certifiable nutcase... as if there needed to be any more confirmation.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

New reports of up to 6 police casualties


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



More oxygen for you would be a blessing. You need to breathe.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this
> ...



Are you saying cops being shot is not covered by the news ? You are kidding right ?


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

They're saying possible snipers targeting cops in parking garage. 

Yeah....let's demilitarize cops immediately.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> New reports of up to 6 police casualties



Can you link it?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Multiple shooters.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

2 liberal shooters.....


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > New reports of up to 6 police casualties
> ...



Dallas local....I'll look for link


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > New reports of up to 6 police casualties
> ...


KDFW Dallas 4 tv


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Nobody knows who the shooters are yet correct? They have nobody in custody.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> 2 liberal shooters.....



Probably but a little too soon. WHAT BETTER place for an ISIS attack....than this protest....where they obviously would blame #BlackLivesMatter. 

As I said....likely leftists. But....still too early.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


MSNBC and CNN literally tried to cover up this story moron.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> WTF. We saw a cop on the ground. We don't know if he was dead or alive. I hope he's alive. But if he's dead, BLM has lost this debate forever.



They lost the debate when Stalin killed more russians than he did Germans.

I hope this is it.

I'd rather finish this now while I'm healthy than let my kids deal with it.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

One shooter has been neutralized..

The other is being negotiated with..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I am? You're the one making the broad generalizations that "cops execute black people". So in every instance, from Missouri to Louisiana to New York, you are asserting that each of these instances are a case of a cop summarily executing a black person. Regardless of the evidence, you will contend that cops are "executing" black people.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Local news reporting one shooter neutralized police in negotitions with a second shooter.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Report now 6 shot....5 critically or mortally. Dallas reporter saying it's going to be "a horrific night" as the officers fate plays out....

Multiple officers shot at ‘Black Lives Matter’ protest in Dallas


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The six casualties report unconfirmed so far.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style. 

Dems want a civil war. God help them if they get it.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Fox has a local Dallas reporter who apparently is a legend and impeccable with his sources. He says 6 down....5 critical/fatal.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

From the link 

Everybody was fair game,” The man said. “They were just shooting randomly.”

Doenst seen it was just cops being targeted .


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

So where is Oblowhard? Shouldn't he be asking for peace?


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> 
> Dems want a civil war. God help them if they get it.



They hate God.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I know I'm in Dallas the guy is Steve Eager but still no confirmation on those numbers unless it's happened while I have been on the computer.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> From the link
> 
> Everybody was fair game,” The man said. “They were just shooting randomly.”
> 
> Doenst seen it was just cops being targeted .


Well, that explains why only cops were shot.....WTF....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> From the link
> 
> Everybody was fair game,” The man said. “They were just shooting randomly.”
> 
> Doenst seen it was just cops being targeted .



Yeah, a distressed witness in a chaotic situation isn't a very reliable source of information.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 7, 2016)

Clementine said:


> Still not finding this on the yahoo news page. Instead, this is one of the headlines:
> 
> "US soul-searching after police fatally shoot two black men" and it starts with Obama making an emotional appeal for urgent police reform.



Finally, the Dallas news is on Yahoo.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> ...



How can this happen in texas ? More guns = safer streets!  It's not even a gun free zone !


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > From the link
> ...



But it's ok to jump to conclusions that it's an ambush of cops ?


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


It was the liberal terrorist group Black Lives Matter....


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Only 6 cops,were shot/killed....you disappointed?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

It would be interesting to find out if any of the cops shot were black.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



I never said it was an ambush. Hence my usage of the words "if" and "may have". So shut yer yap, Timmy.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Leave it to the racist far left drones to not know anything beyond their religious dogma..


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2016)

Our Country is losing it's shit.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> It would be interesting to find out if any of the cops shot were black.


I don't think the liberal animals care anymore....Obama has them worked up into a frenzy.....


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



I don't want cops dead jackass.  And we"ll see what the facts are .


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to find out if any of the cops shot were black.
> ...



Screw off .  You righties preach that we all need AR rifles to fight off an evil gov.

If anything , it's some right wing freak looking to pull off a false flag scene .


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Could have fooled MOST of us!


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Just shot ones then?  Seriously, shut the fuck up......


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



YEs you do, ever time you support and vote far left and praise Obama!


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2016)

Amazing....Barrypuppet just 5 hours earlier was talking about cops shooting people and the "Waaaah-laah....we have dead cops.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

WARNING (POSSIBLY) MORBID IMAGERY:






This cop may or may not be dead.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


So,know 6 evil cops were shot, and you seem overjoyed....what a hot fucking liberal mess you are....


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

1 cop dead


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

One officer confirmed dead


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

DART Rapid Transit has reported that three of its officers had non life threatening injuries, another has been killed.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Nope he is just waxing sympathetic for show.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 7, 2016)

Dallas are rapid transit confirms three of it's officers shot no report on their condition.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



He doesn't have the IQ to do anything so nuanced!


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

One agency has confirmed theirs: 4 down, 1 dead. Dallas Transit Police.

Other agencies haven't reported yet....may be more....or not.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable
> ...








They have to figure out a way of wording any comment so that it comes out that it was the polices fault for being there first.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...



B


owebo said:


> 1 cop dead




What happened to 6?  Or mane it's not just cops who were shot ?  That must be upseting to you because you would love cops being shot so you can go off on your rants !


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

blackhawk said:


> Dallas are rapid transit confirms three of it's officers shot no report on their condition.



They just confirmed 4 shot 1 dead from Transit Police.

Other departments haven't reported theirs yet.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Are the liberal animals rioting in other cities?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just happened


Who says they're dead?  Been watching since it happened and no one has confirmed their condition.

EDIT:  Just confirmed.  1 dead, 3 injured.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Side not....the cop in the Minnesota incident sparking this....isn't even white. Jeronimo Yanez.

BCA Identifies Officers at Scene of Philando Castile Shooting


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> They're saying possible snipers targeting cops in parking garage.
> 
> Yeah....let's demilitarize cops immediately.



Maybe if we demilitarized police they wouldn't be committing so many shootings against unarmed people and then there wouldn't be snipers out there trying to gun them down in retaliation.

Just a thought


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

I saw at least 3 that looked dead before I even started this thread. Of course looks does not mean they were but based on the blood & body positions I would bet they were.


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

THEY JUST SHOWED SHOOTER #1

Black male in camo....appears he has a ballistic vest on.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



CNN just said there were four cops shot and one is dead


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I saw at least 3 that looked dead before I even started this thread. Of course looks does not mean they were but based on the blood & body positions I would bet they were.


I saw that too on FOX....they looked dead.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

4 total cops dead three in surgery


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

3 officers are dead


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

10 shot, 3 dead, 2 snipers - Lawrence O'Donnell


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 7, 2016)

What is wrong with you people.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

One guy just said 3 cops dead.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy shit. 10 cops shot


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

10 officers shot, 3 dead, 2 in surgery, 3 in critical condition

Two snipers shot officers from elevated position.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 7, 2016)

They just said 10 officers shot and 3 dead.  One DART officer dead.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Keep making racist comments. You're only proving why all this shit is happening


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

2 BLM snipers....10 officers shot....1 dead....it was an ambush they are saying

Edit: 3 dead.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> They just said 10 officers shot and 3 dead.  One DART officer dead.


And 3 other dart officers wounded. That's a total of 14 shot


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > They're saying possible snipers targeting cops in parking garage.
> ...



Yeah demilitarize. With the violence all over America. Great idea. Send Andy Griffith out there.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I completely agree


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



Perhaps you should evaluate the situation before you open your mouth.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just happened



well, going by your last thread, you likely have just blew a load in your pants. Black lives mater just got revenge for their dead child molester.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


 Nip it in the bud.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

What an idiot. The guy on the TV just said they were shot by a sniper. A sniper doesn't shoot tack-tack-tack-tack. That's not a sniper.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Leave it to the racist far left drones to not know anything beyond their religious dogma..



Timmy is the illustration of a retard


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2016)

This is bad. Shits gonna get a lot worse. This country needs real leadership and not the partisan hacks it has now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Obama needs to be on TV right now DEMANDING that people calm the fuck down


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You're only proving why all this shit is happening



What? People should have enough common sense to know murder is never the solution. It doesn't matter who or what started it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...


FUCK YOU


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama needs to be on TV right now DEMANDING that people calm the fuck down


He won't be.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



When did he turn far left?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama needs to be on TV right now DEMANDING that people calm the fuck down




It's an election year....he has to get blacks to the polls......he needs them angry....


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> 
> Dems want a civil war. God help them if they get it.


Civil War with WHO?

Who are the 2 sides?


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> ...



Do you still believe in the "hands up don't shoot"? Even though Eric Holder and all the evidence says it never happened?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> ...



I'm assuming Bucs means whites and blacks...but who knows what end of his cranium the marble rolled to.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> TO BOTHS CREDIT.....Fox is interviewing a black protester right now, 1025et. He's very well spoken and is protesting but is strongly against this violence. I feel bad for men like him.



And all over a dead child molester. Sad day in this country.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> ...


Was,it cold under the rock?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Who are the 2 sides?



Black and white.

(no, I'm not advocating for a civil war between anyone, I see a race war.)


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Side not....the cop in the Minnesota incident sparking this....isn't even white. Jeronimo Yanez.
> 
> BCA Identifies Officers at Scene of Philando Castile Shooting


Psssst, it's not about the race of the cop, that doesn't matter, it's the brutality of the cop that matters.

You're welcome.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > TO BOTHS CREDIT.....Fox is interviewing a black protester right now, 1025et. He's very well spoken and is protesting but is strongly against this violence. I feel bad for men like him.
> ...


The last individual murdered was not a child molester. He was a chef & by all accounts a very charitable individual. You sir are a despicable human being.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

It's a shame that the dead are DART cops - basically just transit police, not regular officers.  They don't pull people over and shoot them, or murder people in cold blood for selling CDs.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> ...




Coke & Pepsi.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the 2 sides?
> ...


So cops getting shot = white people starting a civil war w/black people?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Typical white guilt feeling attention whore. Cry about how bad cops are, then jump up and down with glee over the dead ones. You hate them until its not cool to do so. So tell me hater, what exactly was it these four cops were doing that they deserved to be shot for? Oh, and fuck you.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > TO BOTHS CREDIT.....Fox is interviewing a black protester right now, 1025et. He's very well spoken and is protesting but is strongly against this violence. I feel bad for men like him.
> ...


Libs love the pedophiles.


----------



## Fang (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Dallas reporter saying it was a planned attack and they laid in wait in the dark sniper style.
> 
> Dems want a civil war. God help them if they get it.



Liberals would be stupid enough to start a civil war right after they ban guns from themselves.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 7, 2016)

Blacks really have something to consider now. Reign in and control your people already. Blacks are screwed big time. Good time to be a cop during open season

-Geaux


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

4 dead


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Psssst, it's not about the race of the cop, that doesn't matter, it's the brutality of the cop that matters.



Do other cops deserve to die because of it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 7, 2016)

4 cops are dead now.   Democrats are having a good night.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 7, 2016)

Watch the recruitment of LEO ramp up sharply. With no lack of applicants

-Geaux


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Hey cock sucker. I have NEVER posted ANY type of anti cop thread. NEVER. I am not anti cop nor am I oblivious to the fact that EVERY PROFESSION ON EARTH has bad apples in it.

Now bend over and go fuck yourself


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 My goodness your reading comprehension leaves a lot to be desired. I'm not saying there is a civil war between anyone.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 4 cops are dead now.   Democrats are having a good night.


Their wet dream


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2016)

Democrats murdering innocents, how strange.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Do you still believe in the "hands up don't shoot"? Even though Eric Holder and all the evidence says it never happened?


I believe in the message and the symbolism of "hands up, don't shoot."


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Unless they are Catholic...


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

And these moron protesters are still yelling at police.

Go home douchebags.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still believe in the "hands up don't shoot"? Even though Eric Holder and all the evidence says it never happened?
> ...


And the Lie?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Another officer just now shot


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't know who wrote this, but it's very true.

"The answer to a perceived injustice is not to commit another injustice."

Ka-blam!


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> And these moron protesters are still yelling at police.
> 
> Go home douchbags.


It's surreal.....


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm assuming Bucs means whites and blacks...but who knows what end of his cranium the marble rolled to.


I don't want to ASSume, hence I asked.

I want folks to be crystal clear on what they are trying to communicate and advocate.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Another officer just now shot


 Link?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


I think he conceded it was a false narrative. That's a step no?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



But you did hater. You hated to admit it, but you said there was a problem in this country, and it was cops. you started a thread on the topic. You are obviously anti cop. Now you go fuck your self.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Another officer just now shot
> ...


Msnbc


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Read the op of that thread again. This time with your head out of your ass.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Just want him to be crystal clear on what he's trying to communicate and advocate....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

A witness now says the shooters were "strategic."


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

11 shot. Several in the back


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still believe in the "hands up don't shoot"? Even though Eric Holder and all the evidence says it never happened?
> ...


It ESCALATED when the Manchurian muslim and THIS RACIST COCK SUCKER came into power.... Thank you liberal scum, and idiot whites who thought they would assuage their WHITE GUILT by voting in a racist Halfrican!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

This reeks of domestic terrorism.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Another officer just now shot



and you are loving it arent you? so what was that you were saying in your other thread about cops being a problem ?


----------



## HappyJoy (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming Bucs means whites and blacks...but who knows what end of his cranium the marble rolled to.
> ...



I agree, I look forward to Bucs reply.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Come on Vigilante, not now.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

The shooter looks like a gun nut.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still believe in the "hands up don't shoot"? Even though Eric Holder and all the evidence says it never happened?
> ...



So you believe in debunked religious narratives..

That is par for these far left drones!


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

BLM may have planted a bomb


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Same suspects threatened to plant a bomb.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> The shooter looks like a gun nut.


Yes he does....a liberal with a gun....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

David Brown, Police Chief says that there could have been a bomb planted.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Sometimes it's best to take what they are willing to offer. I am impressed he said what he said


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I did. you still sound like a bitchy attention whore.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > owebo said:
> ...


Ha!

I see what you did there.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> The shooter looks like a gun nut.



Liberals like you do more damage with your words than any gunman can with a gun.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> The shooter looks like a gun nut.



You would not know a gun nut unless you are told to think that way!

picture of shooter in dallas - Twitter Search


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 7, 2016)

Sad day...it's on now!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Another officer just now shot
> ...


Welcome to ignore


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2016)

Obama to speak on the topic Friday?

Doubtful.  And if he does he'll mention the recent police shootings.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Picture of one of the suspects seems to indicate he was black.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Yay.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 If NOT NOW when? We have 4 dead police, and a half dozen mortally shot? When they march down YOUR STREET in DEFIANCE of law and order what will YOU do, NOTHING, as usual?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter looks like a gun nut.
> ...


How so? Expound...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

11 cops are now confirmed shot, 1 civilian wounded


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Picture of one of the suspects seems to indicate he was black.




Na, dark skinned white guy. likely republican baptist of some type.


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Obama to speak on the topic Friday?
> 
> Doubtful.  And if he does he'll mention the recent police shootings.


i think Obama will be golfing...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No justice, no peace.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2016)

One of the shooters.  Could be Obamas brother.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Picture of one of the suspects seems to indicate he was black.



They answered Obama's call!


----------



## owebo (Jul 7, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Picture of one of the suspects seems to indicate he was black.
> ...


Whitespanic again?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter looks like a gun nut.
> ...


Yeah, he looks like a rightwing gun nut.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Picture of one of the suspects seems to indicate he was black.


The other was blonde and a black lives matter supporter.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Calm down man! I get it. But there are dead cops whose bodies are barely cold and we're already politicizing it. Have you the least bit of self restraint?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> Sad day...it's on now!


Whatcha got planned there buddy?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

The reports are referring to the shooters as "snipers"...If so, this was a planned attack. An ambush.
Domestic terrorism.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Wait, what?

Peaceful protesters chanting "No Justice, No Peace" are _worse_ than gunmen?


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



See how the far left will deny reality!


----------



## Snouter (Jul 7, 2016)

Why does the MSM lighten the afro american perp's skin in the released picture.  They do that with Crooked Hillary too.  It results in reduced details making it tougher to find the afro american perp.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes because they encourage such things, but only a far left drone would not see it!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

These were not just random thugs. Potheads out to kill a couple cops could not shoot with this kind of precision from those distances.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 7, 2016)

Portland cops took down a shooter at their BLM.  Orchestrated, probably by....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No.

"The pen is mightier than the sword" applies here. In this case, the mouth is more dangerous than the gun. The message "No justice, No peace" can compel someone with evil intentions to go kill cops. Am I saying that's what happened here? No. But such a message can only imply that violence should ensue should someone's twisted sense of justice not be appeased.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day...it's on now!
> ...


What do you think is going to happen?
Since the most vile filth on the planet has decided with extreme cowardice, gun down those charged with the duty of protect and serve?
Is this what you really wanted? Armed insurgence in the streets because your side is "pissed off"?....
Take care in your response, sir.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 7, 2016)

This is a good time to post the evergreen:




7360 by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


And how many black people were killed or shot in Chicago this past weekend?  And why no protests for them?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You're wasting your time on a retard, Gramps.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



No, _chanting_ can't "compel" anyone to do anything. What happened to "personal responsibility"?

You're trying to shift responsibility for these terrible crimes to your political opponents. Think about what you're saying.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm surprised it's taken this long for people to start doing this


Have the balls to be honest here. This is what you wanted


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 7, 2016)

Do not count out the fact that this could have been staged and planned by our beloved federal "gubermint". Five hours prior Barry is speaking about it cop shootings and then this strategic shooting.....sounds fishy to me. It certainly helps the Barrypuppet...create more racial strife, puts a chip on the shoulders of cops and amps up the gun control debate since the Orlando staged event failed to fool enough people. I am just saying don't rule out the possibility is all.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> The shooter looks like a gun nut.


Lifetime NRA member?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


This is not political....This is savagery.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Perhaps the Germans wouldn't have had what they had in the 30's if they showed LESS RESTRAINT and more FORCEFUL PUSHBACK.... It is coming, it is not directed at all blacks, BUT IT IS DIRECTED at the THUGERY!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Those two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



And you are misinterpreting what I am saying.

Personal responsibility would involve not sending the wrong message Doc. That's what BLM has done. And there may be people now acting on "no justice, no peace" by killing people.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


You mean like how the Democrats tried to blame Rush and Palin?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

owebo said:


> BLM may have planted a bomb


Why would the Bureau of Land Management do such a thing?  They've already got the Bundys in jail.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 7, 2016)

If the shooters are blm...it just crossed over into being a terrorist org and should be treated as such.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Obama and the left are determined to spark a fucking race war.
> 
> ...


The irresponsible sensationalizing of police involved shootings by the media caused this act of domestic terror.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Obama to speak on the topic Friday?
> 
> Doubtful.  And if he does he'll mention the recent police shootings.


As he should.  Cause and effect.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

This is the message I'm referring to, Doc, all which I believe have their source in that message:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day...it's on now!
> ...


A full day of masturbation?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus fucking Christ.
> ...


Sigh.......

Always blaming the media. I guess we're all robots controlled by our corporate masters behind the camera? Fuck personal responsibility?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> The reports are referring to the shooters as "snipers"...If so, this was a planned attack. An ambush.
> Domestic terrorism.


One of your fellow wingnuts in this thread said it couldn't be a sniper because blah blah wingnuttery blah


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Watch it pal..Son't come on here trying to start shit. 
Mind your manners


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Whatcha got planned there buddy?


Me? Nada but you may want to ask your local cop what he or she thinks.....buddy


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama to speak on the topic Friday?
> ...


Like how Democrats talked about "white genocide" after Dylann Roof killed the 9 black church members....

Cause and effect.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



No, I don't think I am.

Personal responsibility means that only these people shooting cops in Dallas are responsible for their crimes. 

Just like Sarah Palin's "crosshairs" weren't responsible for Gabby Giffords shooting.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Yup, that from another white guilt feeling cop hater. You going to cry for the dead child molester in New Orleans to?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> These were not just random thugs. Potheads out to kill a couple cops could not shoot with this kind of precision from those distances.


Potheads aren't violent.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

4 confirmed dead & NO ONE in custody


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I neither stated nor implied anything relating to personal responsibility. 
I saw your other thread. You appear to be on a crusade. 
Let's not respond to each other, OK?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > These were not just random thugs. Potheads out to kill a couple cops could not shoot with this kind of precision from those distances.
> ...


It was just a metaphor


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > These were not just random thugs. Potheads out to kill a couple cops could not shoot with this kind of precision from those distances.
> ...


Wanna bet?.....Take their stash and see what happens


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> A full day of masturbation?


Just another day for you....


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

ABC 8 Dallas
Home

CBS 11 Dallas
CBS Dallas / Fort Worth

Fox 4 Dallas
FOX4 News Dallas-Fort Worth - Headlines, Weather, Sports | KDFW

NBC 5 Dallas
NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 7, 2016)

now 4 cops dead, nobody in custody.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

boedicca said:


> This is a good time to post the evergreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because all the shooters are black.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> This is the message I'm referring to, Doc, all which I believe have their source in that message:



Yes, I know what you're referring to.

But you're still not getting it. They're still not responsible for the actions of other people. 

This is usually a right-wing refrain.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> If the shooters are blm...it just crossed over into being a terrorist org and should be treated as such.


BENGHAZI!!!!!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > The reports are referring to the shooters as "snipers"...If so, this was a planned attack. An ambush.
> ...


Hey moron.....The fucking news reporters are claiming the shots were fired from inside a parking garage by rilfe


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> One of the shooters.  Could be Obamas brother.
> View attachment 80808


We don't KNOW that for a fact.

The media is saying he's currently a person of interest.

I don't  think he's involved in the shooting at all.

In fact, as I type this I just heard on the news that his brother called the media and reported that he turned the gun in to the police before all this happened. The cops are checking out that story.

Let's make a bet. I say the black guy in the pic is not involved at all, you say he is. Whoever's wrong, has to leave the site forever.

What say you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope the shooters aren't Americans. I know that sounds bad but I really hope this is an operation of a foreign entity. What little consolation that could be found in that is better than nothing. I don't want to believe that Americans have this kind of evil disregard for human life.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Personal responsibility means that only these people shooting cops in Dallas are responsible for their crimes.



Did it ever occur to you that there might be an inkling of a possibility that these shooters may have been acting on that message? Some shootings have no motive, others do, through malice, hatred, self defense, acting on a belief or message for example.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


I'm not on a crusade I'm just tired of all the violence. All of this shit is very bad for all of us.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> But you're still not getting it. They're still not responsible for the actions of other people.



So, you're telling me people can't commit a heinous act motivated by a message those people send to the rest of America? I see.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



liberals never lose debates. obamas terror group has murdered cops. the left  is  made  up of  violent animals, from ISIS tO BLM.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And you call me a retard....

I was just demonstrating how stupid your post was.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I hope the shooters aren't Americans. I know that sounds bad but I really hope this is an operation of a foreign entity. What little consolation that could be found in that is better than nothing. I don't want to believe that Americans have this kind of evil disregard for human life.




How would that adress the problem you see with cops you mentioned in your other thread just before you went bonkers over 4 dead cops?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


What are you...fucking 85 years old or something?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > But you're still not getting it. They're still not responsible for the actions of other people.
> ...



No, that's not what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that the senders of your "message" aren't responsible for the psycho who actually goes out and kills cops.

This is an important free speech issue, actually.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That was rather unnecessary....


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I hope the shooters aren't Americans. I know that sounds bad but I really hope this is an operation of a foreign entity. What little consolation that could be found in that is better than nothing. I don't want to believe that Americans have this kind of evil disregard for human life.



Where have you been? We have mass shootings like every other month!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 7, 2016)

A lot of black nationalists have incorporated Islam into their anti-American ideology. I wouldn't be surprised if this is ISIS related..... simply trying to cause a civil or race war in America.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


What's the reality then? Spell it out.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Personal responsibility means that only these people shooting cops in Dallas are responsible for their crimes.
> ...



It's possible. You seem to be very sure of it, though - without any information.

But it doesn't matter what "motivated" these shooters. They're the only ones responsible for their actions, unless they were paid or directly commanded to kill these cops.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Sigh. 

I hear a message. I agree with the message. I agree with the message to the point of it becoming a held belief. Then I act on that belief by killing people. 

I see cause and effect, whether you do or not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the shooters aren't Americans. I know that sounds bad but I really hope this is an operation of a foreign entity. What little consolation that could be found in that is better than nothing. I don't want to believe that Americans have this kind of evil disregard for human life.
> ...


This is not some one off nut who belongs in a psyche ward. This is far different.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


Talk to airplanemechanic  - and maybe he'll also know what a rilfe is.

Jeez - lay off the booze!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> A lot of black nationalists have incorporated Islam into their anti-American ideology. I wouldn't be surprised if this is ISIS related..... simply trying to cause a civil or race war in America.


Of course you wouldn't.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You seem to be very sure of it, though - without any information.



I'm not saying these shooters in particular were. In fact, for the record, this was too well orchestrated to be two kooks motivated by a message. Motivated by something else perhaps. I really hope this isn't an act of terrorism, but it keeps looking that way.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


How different is this a situation where an individual or a group of individuals planned to shoot and kill a bunch of cops for a perceived wrong, vs. an individual or group of individuals that would walk in to a house of prayer, and shoot and kill innocent people praising God?

Which one, in your mind, is worse?

Cause clearly you are comparing horrors and atrocities.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> One of the shooters.  Could be Obamas brother.
> View attachment 80808


^^^  Thinks all Black people look alike.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 7, 2016)

BLM murders people and  is  engaging  in a terror  war against  cops, but the  media thinks trump rallies are the  problem.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 7, 2016)

We should merge these two threads. Notice dude never mentions that àllthe shootings he has mentioned congress should inVolvo them selves in were in the end, justified. 


It has become painfully, even fatally, obvious we have a police problem in this country......


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe the  murderes are responding to the hate coming from Obama. Trump gets unfairly  blamed for inciting  violence but  it seems to me obama is the  one inciting  murder.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



If you can not see reality, me spelling it out for you will still show that you are blinded by hatred and the true racist you far left drones are.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Terrorists.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the shooters.  Could be Obamas brother.
> ...


He was literally mocking Obama's own words dipshit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



That's how it looks. Terrorists of some sort.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be very sure of it, though - without any information.
> ...



Many far left acts of terrorism against cops in the 60's were well orchestrated as well..

However it is the far left that has the most hatred for cops.

If this was true inspired terrorism by ISIS the people would have blown themselves up in the crowd..


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Dude from the picture turned himself in. 

Makes you think he wasn't part of it .


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It's only a matter of speculation now what kind of terrorists these guys were.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 7, 2016)

1 in custody. Suspicious package discovered. Person of interest turned himself in.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You're asking the wrong guy bucko.

Ask the guy who's making the statement "It's on now!"

Why don't you ask the palooka what he means by that?

*GTFOH!!!*


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You said that Obama should mention the recent shootings of black men by police when he talks about tonight's incident because it was cause and effect.

That is literally as stupid as demanding Democrats and Obama talk about "white genocide" while commenting on the Dylann Roof story.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Reports of a suspicious package placed near the site of the shootout.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Reports of a suspicious package placed near the site of the shootout.



Who is reporting that?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter looks like a gun nut.
> ...


I wouldn't  be surprised.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You think there is no relationship between tonight and the two men murdered by cops in the last two days?  They are fucking marching in Dallas because of those two murders!


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Reports one of the shooters is caught .


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Reports of a suspicious package placed near the site of the shootout.
> ...



Fox News and KDFW Dallas affiliate from what I read.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 7, 2016)

Blm know they are in trouble suddenly trying to claim their movement has always been about working with police


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> You think there is no relationship between tonight and the two men murdered by cops in the last two days? They are fucking marching in Dallas because of those two murders!



And _*this*_ is what I meant by "message."


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

boedicca said:


> This is a good time to post the evergreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would they be protesting against?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Has accused rapist Donald Trump tweeted about this yet?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Reports of a suspicious package placed near the site of the shootout.
> ...



Dallas Police Dept twitter.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Wouldn't take much planning .  They know a protest was coming .  Would be easy to set up a trap .


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 7, 2016)

The way things are  now  i think the wise thing would be for the  police to pull out  of all black neighborhoods and  call them no-go areas. If  i were a cop i would not in any way ever  put  myself  in a  position to arrest  or detain a  black person.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Has accused rapist Donald Trump tweeted about this yet?



Is downtown Dallas a gun free zone ? I'm guessing no .


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Whatcha got planned there buddy?
> ...


Oh, I thought you had some plans there. Anyway, I'll ask one of the few cops that are members at my church this weekend and get  back to ya!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

Guns don't kill people. People who live in a country without any effective form of gun control kill people.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

sarahgop said:


> The way things are  now  i think the wise thing would be for the  police to pull out  of all black neighborhoods and  call them no-go areas. If  i were a cop i would not in any way ever  put  myself  in a  position to arrest  or detain a  black person.


Why would you say a thing like that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

Yanno, this is why I appreciate our LEO's.

Before two snipers shot 10 cops, the DPD stood in solidarity with protesters


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You think there was no connection between the declining white birth rates, increased anti-white discrimination and Dylann Roof's crimes?


----------



## idb (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Psssst, it's not about the race of the cop, that doesn't matter, it's the brutality of the cop that matters.
> ...


OMG!
D'ya think they're being profiled?!!!


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 7, 2016)

Cops are  in a no win position now. Whenever they have to interact with a  black person or group they have to assume the worst so that will cause them to become more likely to feel endangered and shoot, while  its equally  obvious  many blacks think of the  police as killers.. The  only answer  i see  is to limit to a  minimum any interactions between the  2 groups.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 7, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


*You people don't know fuck-all.

STOP MAKING SHIT UP!*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

idb said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...








Shhhhhh! I'm not talking to you tonight.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Wow. Are you okay, g5?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Mark Hughes is gonna sue the fuck out of the Dallas PD!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> If you can not see reality, me spelling it out for you will still show that you are blinded by hatred and the true racist you far left drones are.


Why are you unable to spell out your exact meaning?

What's the matter?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



I know that a coordinated attack took place at a political protest. Terrorism is defined as the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims. 

It looks like terrorism to me.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I am sure he will win that case in light of what has happened.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Oh, he was set off by factors that unfolded over decades?  

How quickly you forgot the facts of the case.

Go away, moron.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


His manifesto explains it all quite clearly....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Nope, because she's smart. I mean if cops are so bad, just leave, let it be a Wire situation. Let them kill each other. Blacks kill waaaaay  more blacks than cops or whitey. They never address it, but hey lets take away guns from people and have light sentences, that's the liberal solution.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


More so in light of the fact THAT HE'S SHOWN IN VIDEOS WALKING AROUND ON THE STREET!


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow. Showed vid of a shootout near a building .


----------



## Clementine (Jul 7, 2016)

Latest news I heard was 11 cops shot, 4 dead.   Obama will still focus on the suspects shot by police even though we have more dead cops than unjustified cop shootings.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> ... they are showing video of a man with a rifle shooting at cops now, this is live. Another shootout.



I think that was a tape . Light out .


----------



## Kosh (Jul 7, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



I still have not seen it reported on TV..

I don't doubt it, but have not seen anything about it yet..


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah, like I'd ever recommend this site to a friend.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Looked like 3 shooters to me on that tape


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

I've had enough internet and TV tonight. Off to bed. Bye.

EDIT: Both suspects have been captured alive. Just in.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Both suspects are in custody..


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 8, 2016)

Just reported both suspects now in custody.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

MSNBC now showing Mark Hughes' brother saying that when the shots were fired Mark went up to a cop and gave him his guns so that he would not be mistaken for a shooter.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Looked like 3 shooters to me on that tape



Speculation that one may be plain clothes cop in a gunfight .


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC now showing Mark Hughes' brother saying that when the shots were fired Mark went up to a cop and gave him his guns so that he would not be mistaken for a shooter.
> ...


I've resisted for months but you're just too much of a retard, so welcome to my ignore list dumbass!

I'll never have to read the retard words 'far left drone' again!  *I encourage everyone to put this moron on ignore* - has he ever posted anything worthwhile?  No.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh the irony impaired far left drones and their comments!

See how the far left hates being called out for not being connected to reality?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.

Watch...

#LOLGOP


----------



## bucs90 (Jul 8, 2016)

And remember....Obama, Hillary and Bernie have made it CLEAR which side of this issue they're on. They are about 25% at fault for all this.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> And remember....Obama, Hillary and Bernie have made it CLEAR which side of this issue they're on. They are about 25% at fault for all this.


How so?


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> 
> Watch...
> 
> #LOLGOP


It does seem far too sophisticated for thugs, but then there are those with military background.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> 
> Watch...
> 
> #LOLGOP



Y'all say that about all the shooters, but to date they have all been democrats or terrorists.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I know exactly who you're talking about and used the ignore feature on that poster for the only time in message boarding career a few months back.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> ...



Black Panthers?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> ...


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 8, 2016)

bucs90 said:


> And remember....Obama, Hillary and Bernie have made it CLEAR which side of this issue they're on. They are about 25% at fault for all this.


Thinking that cops need to do a better job de-escalating situations does not mean we want to see cops murdered, dumbass.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Yes we know the far left hates freedom of speech and can not handle what they dish out!


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


I doubt it. Probably your garden variety thugs with some military training.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > And remember....Obama, Hillary and Bernie have made it CLEAR which side of this issue they're on. They are about 25% at fault for all this.
> ...



Best way to deescalate a situation with police is to comply. Simply do what they ask.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> MSNBC now showing Mark Hughes' brother saying that when the shots were fired Mark went up to a cop and gave him his guns so that he would not be mistaken for a shooter.


Who is that? That one person of interest?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Oh, I thought you had some plans there. Anyway, I'll ask one of the few cops that are members at my church this weekend and get back to ya!


No not me...Hey, are you watching TV? How does Obama America look to you?


----------



## Super_Lantern (Jul 8, 2016)

God, have mercy on us.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2016)

*Since none of you clowns seem to be able to control yourselves, and have absolutely no respect for the dead:

Let me make this perfectly clear.

The next person to violate Zone 2 rules in this thread will be banned for a month. Stay on topic, don't troll.*


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Since none of you clowns seem to be able to control yourselves, and have absolutely no respect for the dead:
> 
> Let me make this perfectly clear.
> 
> The next person to violate Zone 2 rules in this thread will be banned for a month. Stay on topic, don't troll.*


Are you able to link to it?

Seriously, I don't know where to find them.

I'd like to check out the rules.

EDIT: Never mind, found 'em.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

I just heard a good statement. 

You can support the police without supporting police misconduct. Likewise you can condemn police misconduct without condemning police.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Two people taken into custody in a black Mercedes fleeing the area.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Since none of you clowns seem to be able to control yourselves, and have absolutely no respect for the dead:
> 
> Let me make this perfectly clear.
> 
> The next person to violate Zone 2 rules in this thread will be banned for a month. Stay on topic, don't troll.*



Plenty of respect for the dead. Especially the dead cops in Dallas. Have family on DPD. Only pointing out another member who stated there was a problem with cops in america in a thread they started before going on about theshootings in Dallas. Was hoping they could point out exactly what that problem was that justified this shooting.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Crixus said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Thank you......I do that everytime.....and no incidents...also I don't carry, if I did, I would let them know and ask them how they want to proceed. I'm not going near a gun around cops.....


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

I have respect for dead cops. Dead thugs, not so much.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2016)

Crixus said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > *Since none of you clowns seem to be able to control yourselves, and have absolutely no respect for the dead:
> ...



No posters here have justified the shootings in any way.

*Take your flame war somewhere else.*


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just heard a good statement.
> 
> You can support the police without supporting police misconduct. Likewise you can condemn police misconduct without condemning police.


I agree, and you start those wise words by not jumping to conclusions.....even with a video, you need context..


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

The thin blue line is not just an empty statement. It is thin and it is the last line of defense between you and your loved ones and the bad guy's.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Not yet, but the talking points aren't in yet....tomorrow morning we'll see.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> No posters here have justified the shootings in any way.


There is no justification for any of this.....welcome to Obamamerica.


----------



## 007 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is anarchy just around the corner?

What's next?

Tomorrow... next week?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

One suspect still at large. Exchanging gunfire with police


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Never said they justified shooting cops, only mentioned in a thread they started that the police are responsible for all the unrest and that Congress needed to fix it. Thay posted that thread just before starting this one. Just hoping they would go into that a bit more considering all the high profile officer involved shootings to date have ended with the police being cleared.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just heard a good statement.
> 
> You can support the police without supporting police misconduct. Likewise you can condemn police misconduct without condemning police.



Well the problem is the far left does not care about the dead cops..

That is what they want.

Yes there are some bad cops and they should be punished in a court of law.

But as we have seen with the narratives, these cops that do their job still get can not do the job anymore because of the hatred of the far left.

I have yet to see any far left drone post that they morn the deaths of the police officers..


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> One suspect still at large. Exchanging gunfire with police



Still?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> The thin blue line is not just an empty statement. It is thin and it is the last line of defense between you and your loved ones and the bad guy's.


Except when they're the bad guys.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Crixus said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


I started that thread yesterday morning not just before this one. You are clearly incapable of understanding the point I was trying to make in that thread. I will say it again.....I HAVE NEVER BEEN ANTI COP. Back to ignore with you


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Well the problem is the far left does not care about the dead cops..
> 
> That is what they want.
> 
> ...


Did you post that you mourn the death of Philandro Castille and/or Alston Sterling?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard a good statement.
> ...


I agree and the problem is, a lot of times the original narrative is bullshit...we find out later the situation was way different and usually the cops are justified...not every case, but most of them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > One suspect still at large. Exchanging gunfire with police
> ...


According to the police chief yes. They are giving a press conference now


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Well the problem is the far left does not care about the dead cops..
> ...



I did for the one that was not armed!

So where is your post for these cops?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> 
> Watch...
> 
> #LOLGOP




"Oh, how can we ever get all the partisanship out of politics?"


................................................


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Except when they're the bad guys


As with anything in life...play the odds. Do some homework. Check the real stats and get back to us.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> ...


Exposed!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> ...


It's just a prediction Unko. Take it easy.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Well we all know that this will take time and we will see what comes of it..

I did hear that they planted bombs and they still plan to kill many cops..


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 8, 2016)

I think there's a chance this is a ISIS attack. Too many such attacks have occurred this past week to think this isn't.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No it wasn't it was you being a hyper partisan far left drone running a debunked religious narrative!


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Matthew said:


> I think there's a chance this is a ISIS attack. Too many such attacks have occurred this past week to think this isn't.



No ISIS does not care who they kill, if it was an ISIS style attack then these people would have blown themselves up in the crowd.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

So now Black Lives Matter are officially a terrorist organization?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > When the dust settles, it's going to be 1 or 2 crazy rightwing white guys that were the shooter/s.
> ...


HAHA he does make threads like that, what a fucking tool. I love to crush him everytime he posts....He's getting to the Lakhota, rdean level of liberal dick sucking.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

Geeeee Thanks Obama for bringing us together buuuuuuaaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Mm, but you implied it by saying the cop involved sounded like he was scared shitless after the shooting. Truth b told he likely was. No mention of the fact however that the guy who was shot would not comply with the command of the officer, was a habitual felon, a convicted child molester and was packing heat. See, there is no cop problem, there is  a people problem. People love to hate cops, until they need cops. Here is the thread.


It has become painfully, even fatally, obvious we have a police problem in this country......


I'll also point out, ALL shootings involving cops from Ferguson on, in the end the cops have been justified or found not at fault. No cop issue at all. Just stupid people.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> So now Black Lives Matter are officially a terrorist organization?



Well if these two people are linked to them, they could very well be.

But Obama will never let that happen!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...






One that reveals and reinforces your hyper-partisanship and block-headed hypocrisy.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Well the problem is the far left does not care about the dead cops..
> ...


I don't know enough about them, but we all hate seeing people die, unless they are criminals...then open season.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

"The end is coming."

That's what the media is reporting the suspect is saying.

He also said "more police are going to die."

They say that there's bombs planted "all over the place."

Something tells me that a black guy isn't involved in that type of nonsense.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



So the other 300-400 in the mosque who heard the same message and didn't do squat are the ones who are defective; not the one asswipe who starts shooting people?


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> "The end is coming."
> 
> That's what the media is reporting the suspect is saying.
> 
> ...



Another racist far left drone post!

Next this drone will be claiming that Blacks can not be Muslims..

However hatred of cops and killing of cops is a far left trait!

I see you are celebrating the deaths of these cops..


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Obama has already done that. Apparently the killing was justified because of blacks getting caught for too many crimes.

Obama: Police Killings 'Symptomatic of...Racial Disparities'


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> "The end is coming."
> 
> That's what the media is reporting the suspect is saying.
> 
> ...





You racist piece of shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone give the cops a grenade, pull the pin, cook it so the guy can't thrown it back and blow him the fuck up.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> "The end is coming."
> 
> That's what the media is reporting the suspect is saying.
> 
> ...


Why? Too sophisticated for him? or is it a white liberal pulling the strings?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I hope Marine 1 crashes as they fly him and his herd out of washingtin.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

3 people in custody. Not cooperating. One still firing on police and unknown if any others exist


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

For the people who did this, I hope the cops shoot em or crush their windpipes......whatever saves us taxpayer money.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Maybe not in this thread, but check this out!

MN Governor: Philando Castile wouldn't have been shot and killed if he were white


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

CNN already turned this incident into a gun control debate. Waited an hour into the incident to actually cover it and now are going on & on about gun control and we don't even know what guns they have or how they were obtained. 

Simply unreal


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Surprise surprise, Democrats making matter worse...who knew..

as for the Doctor, come on you knew these morons would state stuff like that the moment it happened.......BLM is their brethren and always right...All hail the King (Obama)


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



What are you talking about? I'm not even talking about Islam. I'm not the one trying to broad brush people. Care to try again?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 8, 2016)

*President Obama, Governor Dayton fan Flames of Racism after Police Shootings *

*Ammoland ^ * | 7 July, 2016 | Dean Weingarten 






Reports are that now four officers have been killed and 7 others shot at a Black Lives Matter rally in Dallas.

_President Obama, once again, could not wait or ask for calm after an interracial shooting that appeared questionable on first reports. _

It is impossible to know how this one will turn out, but it is absolutely irresponsible for the President to fan the flames of racism with remarks mere hours after the shooting, before numerous questions have been answered or any serious investigation has been undertaken. From the nytimes.com:

_In his comments, President Obama made a point of emphasizing that protests and outrage after that shooting and one in Baton Rouge early Tuesday morning that was captured on video, did not constitute a bias against the police, saying that, “to be concerned about these issues is not to be against law enforcement.”_



“I would just ask those who question the sincerity or the legitimacy of protests and vigils and expressions of outrage, who somehow label those expressions of outrage as ‘political correctness,’ I just ask folks to step back and think,” he said. “What if this happened to somebody in your family? How would you feel?”

The point is that we do not know precisely what happened yet. It is a rush to judgement. It is impossible to know this early. President Obama has a habit of rushing to judgement when cases that might be white on black make the news.

*He has been repeatedly wrong. He was wrong about the arrest of Henry Lois Gates. He was wrong about Treyvon Martin. He was wrong about Michael Brown in Ferguson. He was wrong about Freddie Gray.*
When there are questionable shootings of white people.......


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN already turned this incident into a gun control debate. Waited an hour into the incident to actually cover it and now are going on & on about gun control and we don't even know what guns they have or how they were obtained.
> 
> Simply unreal


Yep, Bush 92 posted on that.....it's funny how the liberals are trying to argue it.....not even an hour.......wow.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "The end is coming."
> ...


I dunno...alls I know is that, I don't think that a black guy would be involved in this type of nonsense.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Yanno... I can't sleep. This whole thing is so terrible, I can't stop thinking about the police officers who won't be coming home tonight.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....




You're not.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> So now Black Lives Matter are officially a terrorist organization?



Yes ... maybe not formally, but certainly in activity.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....
> ...


You are living in a dream world.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MSNBC now showing Mark Hughes' brother saying that when the shots were fired Mark went up to a cop and gave him his guns so that he would not be mistaken for a shooter.
> ...


He's the Black guy in the camo shirt that someone posted a photo of in this thread.

MSNBC is reporting 4 people involved, including a woman.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Do you think blacks only kill for dime bags and sneakers? That's racist.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

Crixus said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


By de escalate he means don't arrest black people.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


One other thing, all the thousands of officers out there, two of which kill black men, are all the cops now responsible for that?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Yanno... I can't sleep. This whole thing is so terrible, I can't stop thinking about the police officers who won't be coming home tonight.


I need to goto bed. Have an early morning ahead but reports of ongoing gun battle & bomb threats have me riveted to the tv


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Give the Chicken Little bullshit a rest, drama-queen. The United States is more durable than all that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno... I can't sleep. This whole thing is so terrible, I can't stop thinking about the police officers who won't be coming home tonight.
> ...


 Might want to chug some 5 hour energy, or two.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


LOL

Sure it is....

America is a cesspool fracturing along dozens of different lines every minute of every day.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Well you made the statement...why make it? As for me, I don't see why not, black people are smart, and they can be violent, so I could see it, but if it were some white liberal backing this....it wouldn't shock me.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I need to goto bed. Have an early morning ahead but reports of ongoing gun battle & bomb threats have me riveted to the tv


Go to sleep old man.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


yeah that moron is worthless...fuck him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> So now Black Lives Matter are officially a terrorist organization?


Only in the fevered minds of the extremist Right.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Well you made the statement...why make it? As for me, I don't see why not, black people are smart, and they can be violent, so I could see it, but if it were some white liberal backing this....it wouldn't shock me.


"The end is coming."

That sounds like something a rightwing religious fanatic would say.

Do black guys come to mind with that?

Honestly...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > "The end is coming."
> ...


What's the Right-Wing response going to be if all the suspects turn out to be White?

Preview it for us, would you?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you made the statement...why make it? As for me, I don't see why not, black people are smart, and they can be violent, so I could see it, but if it were some white liberal backing this....it wouldn't shock me.
> ...


The Nation of Islam preaches that all the time moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....


Than stop tearing it apart with your unbridled hatred of Democrats and the President.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Really? Like what all are they saying? I'm curious, give me the important parts.


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....
> ...



My hatred????

MY???

I didn't killed any cops you  idiot.

Good Lord....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....
> ...



Speak for yourself, with your hatred of Republicans.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > So sad...to see the disintegration of USA....
> ...


Who are the idiots agreeing with you?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN already turned this incident into a gun control debate. Waited an hour into the incident to actually cover it and now are going on & on about gun control and we don't even know what guns they have or how they were obtained.
> 
> Simply unreal


Nevermind the bomb threat. They have also spent hours reminding everyone that this is because of the shooting of two innocent black men in cold blood. But ....don't jump to conclusions about these dead cops until all the facts are in.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> The thin blue line is not just an empty statement. It is thin and it is the last line of defense between you and your loved ones and the bad guy's.


Is that message meant for Black people too or just Whites? I haven't seen the "thin blue line" do too much to protect Blacks.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> WTF. We saw a cop on the ground. We don't know if he was dead or alive. I hope he's alive. But if he's dead, BLM has lost this debate forever.



You'd love that, wouldn't you.

You have no idea who the shooters are or why they did it, but you'll use any excuse to promote cops murdering innocent, unarmed blacks.

You're a real credit to your race there, bucko.

Be sure to breed lots of babies.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


When was the last time a Black guy committed a mass shooting? 

When has a Black person ever shot up a school?

Blacks are more likely, by far, to engage in one on one shootings.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > WTF. We saw a cop on the ground. We don't know if he was dead or alive. I hope he's alive. But if he's dead, BLM has lost this debate forever.
> ...


4 cops are dead. That guy is likely one of them.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



See how the far left drones celebrate the death of the these cops..


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


OK, name the last mass shooting committed by a Black person.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkto, how come you don't seem to get upset when posters are using the shooting to disparage the #BlackLivesMatter Movement?

_Only certain prejudgements upset you huh?_


----------



## Grandma (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CNN & BSNBC are still ignoring it. Unbelievable



What a cute lie. 

MSNBC broke in and has been running the story non-stop since the beginning.

But be sure to lie to further your stupid political idealology.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


No, but you post hatred of Democrats and the President every day on this website.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

Explosion reported


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Sure sure.

Mass Shooting At Morvin Andre Funderal by Black Gang in Miami – Obama, Sharpton, Spike Lee & Farrakhan Nowhere to be Found


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



What a stupid answer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Grandma said:


> You'd love that, wouldn't you.


Love what? Dead cops?  Not really, that's all you.




Grandma said:


> You have no idea who the shooters are or why they did it, but you'll use any excuse to promote cops murdering innocent, unarmed blacks.



And you'll use the fact that "cops kill unarmed blacks" as an excuse to justify why cops get killed. I would be unsurprised if you're the one jumping for joy right now. If you want to play this childish little game, we can.




Grandma said:


> You're a real credit to your race there, bucko.



A credit to my race? I see. So it's not okay for others to be racist, except for you. Noted.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


The factory shooting in Conn. in 2013.

Why is it worse to shoot a few teachers in a school than to shoot reporters on live television?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



That guy? What guy? 

You have no idea who's doing the shooting, it could be ISIS.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Not talking about gang on gang violence.  I'm talking about mass murder of innocents, like Columbine, Orlando, San Bernadino, Sandy Hook, Oregon, Charleston.

Get it?


----------



## Meathead (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Washington Navy Yard shooting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Do you deny it?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 8, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




If that is the extent of your faith in America then fuck off and get out now. We don't need weak pussies like you hoping your emo-pessimism is proven correct just so you can feel important. The United States will long outlast flaccid fools like you.


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Grandma said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


The cop on the ground moron.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jul 8, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Fuck off you inbred ****.


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Explosion reported




Where????

TV is not reporting it ?


----------



## ptbw forever (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It is called being a realist.

Hillary will destroy everything left in this country in record time, and Trump likely won't fix anything if he doesn't destroy it all as well.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > You'd love that, wouldn't you
> ...



So, the fat little basement dweller can't keep his racism in context?

Let me help you with that - You'd like the end of Black Lives Matter, as is indicated in the ORIGINAL quote that you cut.




Grandma said:


> You have no idea who the shooters are or why they did it, but you'll use any excuse to promote cops murdering innocent, unarmed blacks.





> And you'll use the fact that "cops kill unarmed blacks" as an excuse for cops getting killed. If you want to play this childish little game, we can.



Fatass, I'm not the one that's blaming an entire demographic for the actions of a few. You do that all the time, though.




Grandma said:


> You're a real credit to your race there, bucko.



A credit to my race? I see. So it's not okay for others to be racist, just you. Noted.[/QUOTE]

You dumb fuck, I'm multiracial.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You said blacks don't participate in mass shootings.

You lie.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Explosion reported
> ...


You must be watching FOX.  Turn on MSNBC.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

LOL!!!

Lurid .5 on Twitter


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Stop trolling ok?

FU


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Explosion reported
> ...


Msnbc

Been flipping stations to keep updated


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


He was right


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



so?

you want me to give him a medal?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


OK, you found one.  Congrats!  Now how many are committed by Whites?

And btw - that guy was mentally ill.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Grandma said:


> You'd like the end of Black Lives Matter, as is indicated in the ORIGINAL quote that you cut.



What quote? Who said I wanted them to end?




Grandma said:


> Fatass, I'm not the one that's blaming an entire demographic for the actions of a few. You do that all the time, though.



Uh, I haven't been blaming an entire demographic for anything. But you would be more than willing to blame all police for the actions of a few. All white people for the actions of a few, all Christians, Republicans, gun owners, on and on and on. You far left liberals are always willing to apply those same stereotypes to anyone who doesn't fit your political standards.



Grandma said:


> You dumb fuck, I'm multiracial.



So? Being multiracial doesn't entitle you to insult my race either. I'm Caucasian and Native American (one quarter Cherokee). Now, you want to try playing your race card again, you depraved wench?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You're SOOOOO angry!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I was just letting you know.

This thread has gone to shit so that's my sign to peace out.

Later all


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2016)

Bananas Republics are alive and kicking.

Not dead and not in Central America at all!

Just look at USA today,,,   July  2016...

Disgusting and sad.

good night.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

Reports in that a 5th cop has died from his injuries.


----------



## LloydChristmas (Jul 8, 2016)

Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You still have a photo of Paul Ryan.....wtf


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Synthoholic is also a coward.  He's had me on ignore for years because I hurt is pathetic witto feewings.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 8, 2016)

LloydChristmas said:


> Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.


How will she do that, but putting BLM people in charge of the police in every city?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Do Muzzies count as white?


----------



## Clementine (Jul 8, 2016)

LloydChristmas said:


> Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.




So, Lloyd, are you Dumb or Dumber?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2016)

No one can be surprised at this.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The irony. It burns.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 8, 2016)

Let me guess.  When he went to buy that weapon he was a God Fearing Republican.  Then all of a sudden, the converted to a mass murdering Democrat right at the time he started pulling that trigger.


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

Grandma said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



You dumb fuck, I'm multiracial.[/QUOTE]
I'm American.....


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

LloydChristmas said:


> Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.


Hitlery will make what stop happening....BLM terrorist shooters being stopped by police?  No thanks......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



There is no violent message being passed on by "BLM". Period.


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Let me guess.  When he went to buy that weapon he was a God Fearing Republican.  Then all of a sudden, the converted to a mass murdering Democrat right at the time he started pulling that trigger.


Nope....seems like 3 liberals....2 men and one woman......


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Did you see their message last night?  Ambush and kill cops in cold blood....their message couldn't be any clearer....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Crixus said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> No one can be surprised at this.



At what?

You are net surprised that 11 police officers were shot in Dallas?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

owebo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



Who shot the cops?


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > No one can be surprised at this.
> ...


Could this be yet more blood on Obama's hands?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > No one can be surprised at this.
> ...


You ask so many simplistic and obtuse questions with such frequency that it would be better if you communicated with someone at that level.

I'm not interested.
.


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Obama was on from Poland this morning and said guns shot the cops....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Congratulations. You have said yet another stupid thing. Your streak is safe.


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Could be another false flag event by your beloved government too...right?


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Let us know when you start your streak of smart things.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You'd have to know who did it to express that you are not surprised. You still do not know who killed these police officers. 

You intimated that this was expected. It was not. 

You are dancing around your desire to blame liberals who protest peacefully for this act. 

You are purposefully vague.....so that you can meet minds with freaks while not ever really saying anything. 

Try harder.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



What? Why would you ask that of me? I think you might be confused.


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Doesn't look it.....just domestic democrat terrorism that we've all become accustomed to.....


----------



## owebo (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


So shooting 11 cops is peaceful?  What do you define as violent by your liberal brothers and sisters?


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why not?  Do you fear questions?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


----------



## Snouter (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> There is no violent message being passed on by "BLM". Period.



You are a delusional idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The thin blue line is not just an empty statement. It is thin and it is the last line of defense between you and your loved ones and the bad guy's.
> ...






What an incredibly ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Unkto, how come you don't seem to get upset when posters are using the shooting to disparage the #BlackLivesMatter Movement?
> 
> _Only certain prejudgements upset you huh?_





False and illogical conclusion, hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...






It's called being a pessimistic pussy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What the fuck dude, it was blacks killing cops ...protesting over blacks being ignorant dumb asses..

It was a God damn slaughter..

How many times have you been shot are by the cops?


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Let me guess.  When he went to buy that weapon he was a God Fearing Republican.  Then all of a sudden, the converted to a mass murdering Democrat right at the time he started pulling that trigger.


You got it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You do not know who the shooters are. You are assuming the race of the shooters and their motive. You are talking out of your ass.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Its on the wire they were black


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


For what? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkto, how come you don't seem to get upset when posters are using the shooting to disparage the #BlackLivesMatter Movement?
> ...


So why don't I ever see you get so upset over anything else but certain comments? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



What wire? 

What does it say about motive on "the wire"?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

What wire, bear513 ?

Link me to the wire, please.


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2016)

Just saw the title "5 Cops Executed" on FOXNEWS' Fox & Friends.

Nicely charged language isn't it? 

How much you wanna bet that that's not going to be displayed any where else?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Geaux4it (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



^^^^^^^FOOL ^^^^^


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I see grandpa is back to celebrating dead cops.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2016)

To all the police officers in Dallas, this is a tragedy. Ambushed by people that have no respect for the law or for human life. My heart goes out to the officer's families. This is a sad day for America, it agree with the President, I am horrified over this event.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

LloydChristmas said:


> Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.


Right ...with her # black lives matter tweets as cops are being shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Of course this is the problem when you have a thug in chief that screams racism in the latest events!
> 
> More proof that the far left should not be in control of anything!




hillary would bring more of the same 

man oh man has society deteriorated since this administration has been in place


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2016)

LloydChristmas said:


> Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.




no 

no she wont 

she would be more of the same


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Because you don't pay attention.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> LloydChristmas said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary will make this stuff stop happening. Join us and vote for her.
> ...




exactly


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


OMG, lonelaughter is still here as well, and dumb as ever. They have one on tape, black, they had one photo, black, and 4 people total, how much do you wanna bet they are black as well?

it's ok if you're a closet BLM, we know you hate cops and guns....for innocent people


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Just saw the title "5 Cops Executed" on FOXNEWS' Fox & Friends.
> 
> Nicely charged language isn't it?
> 
> ...


So what would you call it?

Warning Graphic Video: Timeline of Dallas shooting


How about you get your head out of your ass, I mean if you want cops to die, just say it MARC.....don't be a pussy about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Just saw the title "5 Cops Executed" on FOXNEWS' Fox & Friends.
> 
> Nicely charged language isn't it?....




"Charged language"? The situation is pretty fucking "charged," don't ya think? Do you want it called "workplace violence", or "accidental discharge"? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 8, 2016)

owebo said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Fang (Jul 8, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 4 cops are dead now.   Democrats are having a good night.



As sick as your post is, I hate to admit you are probably correct for most Liberals. Not all, but most.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 8, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> The whirlwind. We all deserve what we are getting.




Not all.....only *65,915,796 of us.*


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Just saw the title "5 Cops Executed" on FOXNEWS' Fox & Friends.
> 
> Nicely charged language isn't it?
> 
> ...



So what is supposed to be said? 5 Cops went to see God. Does that fit? How about 5 Cops Help with BLM Protest. 


The sniper was in an elevated position to get a clear shot at the cops. It was an ambush and the officers were executed. You are mad that truth is told?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 8, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Sort of like his standing up for one religion...and one religion only?

Lots of bloodshed there, too.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good time to post the evergreen:
> ...




How about the Big Government Programs & Democrats that have kept them illiterate, uneducated and herded together in Inner City plantations?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yes. I hate cops. Right


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

The shooter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## g5000 (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Stop.  Making.  Shit.  Up.

Goddam, I get sick and tired of people speculating out of their asses from inside an information vacuum.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2016)

MarcATL said:


> Just saw the title "5 Cops Executed" on FOXNEWS' Fox & Friends.
> 
> Nicely charged language isn't it?
> 
> ...


What else would you call it, Marc?!  These law enforcement officers were executed!   You call yourself a Christian?  Where is your compassion for these men and for their families?  I pray the next time you have to dial 911 the LORD convicts you for being such a hypocrite!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> To all the police officers in Dallas, this is a tragedy. Ambushed by people that have no respect for the law or for human life. My heart goes out to the officer's families. This is a sad day for America, it agree with the President, I am horrified over this event.



Amen.  I am horrified by this news, PG.  Our law enforcement across America have become targets for the criminally insane and there can be no justification for what is happening.  Every Christian in America needs to be praying for the safety and protection of these men and women who put their lives on the line for us day in and day out - in order to keep law and order in an increasingly lawless society!  My condolences and prayers to the families and loved ones of these slain officers.    This is horrific news.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Is that message meant for Black people too or just Whites? I haven't seen the "thin blue line" do too much to protect Blacks.


Really? then you need to go to the inner city and get educated as to just what cops do every day.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Okay, so what was it then?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> There is no violent message being passed on by "BLM". Period.



Shall I refresh your memory, you blithering idiot? Pay close attention to the last one.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > There is no violent message being passed on by "BLM". Period.
> ...



The New Black Panther Party doesn't represent the "Black Lives Matter" movement any more than neo-Nazis represent the "Conservative" movement.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > There is no violent message being passed on by "BLM". Period.
> ...



I will spend some time on you this weekend, dummy. For now...those videos have nothing to do with BLM. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Oh contraire.

They only inflame the Black Lives Matter movement by injecting their black supremacist message into BLM's message.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Run away coward.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

And just to make my point (looking at you, LoneLaugher):

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...k-lives-matter-black-power-movement/78991894/


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...



That's funny. First you accuse me of stalking you. Now you accuse me of running. 

As usual. You make no sense. 

The Doc is trying to talk sense into you. I will simply mock your stupidity. You will....naturally....accept both. That's what lonely people do.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Imperius said:
> ...




Are you "inflamed" into becoming a racist by reading Steve McGarret's posts?

Black people aren't easily programmable robots.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> And just to make my point (looking at you, LoneLaugher):
> 
> #BlackLivesMatter deeply connects to Black Power movement



What point did that make? 

Absolute non-sequitur.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> That's funny. First you accuse me of stalking you. Now you accuse me of running.



The fact you are actively rating my posts and quoting them mean you are still here, not running. While you're here, would care to discuss the shooting further, Napoleon?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Black people aren't easily programmable robots.



The BLM movement suggests otherwise. Where did this sudden uptick of police hatred come from?

Also, the near 95% of black people who vote for Democrats prove otherwise.

People _can_ be easily programmed. See our current state of politics? Look at the stark division in our political system. There are many people who will repeat what they are told in the face of facts and reasoning. Take the die hard liberals and conservatives on this board for example. They will repeat their talking points til they're blue in the face, it doesn't matter if you confront them with proven facts, they continue on as if they never heard you.

I disagree with your assertion. People of _any race_ can be programmed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Are you "inflamed" into becoming a racist by reading Steve McGarret's posts?



No, because his posts don't pertain to me. Nor does this question. It is beside the point.

What the NBPP is doing is taking advantage of passion through tactics of repetition. Just where does a movement draw its precepts from? What do they model themselves after?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > And just to make my point (looking at you, LoneLaugher):
> ...



You can try reading the whole thing before commenting.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Black people aren't easily programmable robots.
> ...



We've had this conversation before, I think.

Let me get back to you later tonight on this. I have a rather in-depth response, but I don't have time to type it out right now.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Imperius said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



As you wish. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > To all the police officers in Dallas, this is a tragedy. Ambushed by people that have no respect for the law or for human life. My heart goes out to the officer's families. This is a sad day for America, it agree with the President, I am horrified over this event.
> ...


Pray?  What's that gonna do?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *The New Black Panther Party* doesn't represent the "Black Lives Matter" movement any more than neo-Nazis represent the "Conservative" movement.


You mean the two guys standing outside the Philly voting station?

Not much of a Party.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 8, 2016)

Some of you people are flat crazy!!!!  "Liberals Kill Cops"

Are you trying to say the shooter was a "Liberal"?

The shooter had NOTHING to do with the non violent protest march.  

This is why I have a hard time voting for this new brand of knee jerk Christian Fundamentalist neo conservative.  With NO information you make broad sweeping statements that are not supported by ANY facts.

Yes, this was a huge tragedy.  The shooter was another ex mid East mental case casualty from our military that should have never been over there in the first place.  You blaming Obama for this is outrageous.  If you must blame a president ...try Bush.  We have had thousands of our military come back broken and with crippled minds.  They are trained to kill.  They can buy weapons.  All they need is a trigger and they go postal.  

This guy stated that he hated white cops.  I bet we could trace his anger back to some bad experiences he had with police.  Certainly no excuse.  

We had better start getting serious about the mental state of people that can buy guns.  Clearly our current system is not catching some very dangerous people before it is too late.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Nothing.  It's what fools do after they get brainwashed into believing in sky fairies that intervene in human activities.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 8, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Are you "inflamed" into becoming a racist by reading Steve McGarret's posts?
> 
> Black people aren't easily programmable robots.



That's true.

Some blacks are conservative and think independently.

BLM parasites are more like locusts than robots. Liberals are of course programmed  and incapable of thinking, but BLM ghetto rats are acting on pure instinct. Like a swarm of insects that will just keep eating until all the food is gone while a liberal can be programmed to ration shit.

The libturd will infact be gratified by rationing because it's programmed to believe it leads to "equality". The concept of "equality" doesn't cross the mind of a ghetto rat or a locust.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 8, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Just happened
> ...



They lost this debate before they were founded.

If you don't fight with cops, your chance of survival is nearly %100.

I always knew that running away from or trying to fight police would never help me. When I fucked up and got caught, I was honest with them and more often than not got away without much hassle.

Have I run into asshole cops that saw a long haired hippie looking dude and gave me a hard time for no real reason? 

Yes, I maintained my respect and always walked away free.

Are blacks likely to be hassled more often just because they're black?

Yes, but if they didn't commit a disproportionate amount of crime that wouldn't be the case. 

It's too fuckin bad we have a meat puppet faggot in the WH rather than a leader. Especially a leader a majority of blacks would still hold in high esteem if he came out and told the black community to pull their fuckin pants up, clean up their neighborhoods and police each other rather than inflame racial strife. 

No it's easier to have a white police force that can be used as a scapegoat. It's easier to pander to people rather than lead them.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> To all the police officers in Dallas, this is a tragedy. Ambushed by people that have no respect for the law or for human life. My heart goes out to the officer's families. This is a sad day for America, it agree with the President, I am horrified over this event.



Know what's cool? Was talking to my brother. He had to work that mess last night. He was saying even after the shooting some protesters were starting with the "pigs in a blanket" crap. The black lives matter guys ran them off.  Can't say all of black lives matter is like that, but the ones he is talking about have some class.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that message meant for Black people too or just Whites? I haven't seen the "thin blue line" do too much to protect Blacks.
> ...


Nope. The cops presence in the inner cities is to contain Blacks and keep them under control. Evidently the cops aren't too concerned about Black on Black homicides and  B.O.B violent crimes. The statistics  White s love to shove inBlack faces is proof of that even though Whites kill each other in large numbers too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> We have had thousands of our military come back broken and with crippled minds. They are trained to kill. They can buy weapons. All they need is a trigger and they go postal.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> but BLM ghetto rats are acting on pure instinct. Like a swarm of insects that will just keep eating until all the food is gone while a liberal can be programmed to ration shit.


And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who?  Me???"


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who? Me


You are a bigot


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 8, 2016)

and your photo shopped avatar barely looks like Ryan and most will think it's a self portrait.... Buuuuuaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who? Me
> ...


What makes you say that?

Other than hyper-partisanship and retardation, I mean.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 8, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> and your photo shopped avatar barely looks like Ryan and most will think it's a self portrait.... Buuuuuaaaahahahahahaha


Photoshopped?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just how fucking stupid are you, anyway?

Paul Ryan: All Pumped Up for His Closeup


----------



## depotoo (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## airplanemechanic (Jul 8, 2016)

I find it hilarious the media keeps saying that some of these cops were shot in the back so that means the shooter was a coward.

So what does that make the cop that shot that black guy in the back?

That video posted in the post above mine shows that black guy chasing after the cop and shooting him face to face. Doesn't seem like a coward to me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 9, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Nothing for you.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 9, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> and your photo shopped avatar barely looks like Ryan and most will think it's a self portrait.... Buuuuuaaaahahahahahaha


Might as well be.

Douchebag with an avatar of a Douchebag.

Seems appropriate.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 9, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> I find it hilarious the media keeps saying that some of these cops were shot in the back so that means the shooter was a coward.
> 
> So what does that make the cop that shot that black guy in the back?
> 
> That video posted in the post above mine shows that black guy chasing after the cop and shooting him face to face. Doesn't seem like a coward to me.



Well the cops were obviously too scared to go in and face the dude "mano a mano" so they rigged a street drone with a bomb.  Was THAT cowardly?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 9, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hilarious the media keeps saying that some of these cops were shot in the back so that means the shooter was a coward.
> ...



Yeah because we needed more dead people.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 9, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



I don't know.  I wasn't there but since this was the first time that tactic was used I question if it was really needed.  It brings back a memory of the FBI dropping a bomb on a house in Washington state rather than wait out a guy like they could have in Dallas.  Did they try massive amounts of tear gas or some other airborne disabling agent?  I think they blew him up because the cops were pissed and scared.  They had no intention of trying to take him alive from the get go.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 9, 2016)

I just heard they also found meth at his house.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who?  Me???"



It's probably escaped your attention, but I don't give a fruit fly's fuck what servile bed wetters like you say about me or anyone else. You're parrots, mindless, useless parrots.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 9, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who? Me
> ...




He is a complete blithering idiot too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

airplanemechanic said:


> That video posted in the post above mine shows that black guy chasing after the cop and shooting him face to face. Doesn't seem like a coward to me.


Looks like that cop was short on training.  He spent way too long with his back to where the shooter was known to be.

I just read that they found in his apartment docs on "shoot & move" which is what he was taught in the military.  It made it seem to the Dallas cops like there was more than one shooter.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > and your photo shopped avatar barely looks like Ryan and most will think it's a self portrait.... Buuuuuaaaahahahahahaha
> ...


That's no way to talk about your Tea Party Hero.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hilarious the media keeps saying that some of these cops were shot in the back so that means the shooter was a coward.
> ...


Possibly illegal, from what I'm reading.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Remember when Philly cops bombed an entire house?

1985: When Philly police dropped a bomb on a residential neighborhood


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

depotoo said:


> I just heard they also found meth at his house.


I heard that Ronald Reagan killed a baby with his bare hands!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And the next time someone calls you a racist you'll reply "Who?  Me???"
> ...


True racists never care what other people think or say about them.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 10, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You'll never be even half the man that I am.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 10, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



You're a man?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 10, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard they also found meth at his house.
> ...



I heard that to.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 10, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The thin blue line is not just an empty statement. It is thin and it is the last line of defense between you and your loved ones and the bad guy's.
> ...



What unmitigated bullshit ... take a look at the police response statistics for black neighborhoods. While you're at it, look at the crime occurrence statistics for black neighborhoods.


----------



## Spare_change (Jul 10, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Dallas - July 2016


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Wow he walked right into that, Why are all the libtards on this board so stupid?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Spare_change said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I went to a Black neighbor hood just to check on  that "thin blue line." Damn if I didn't find 6 of them crammed into a Donut shop.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 10, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Wow he walked right into that, Why are all the libtards on this board so stupid?



Libturds are stupid everywhere you find them.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow he walked right into that, Why are all the libtards on this board so stupid?
> ...


I know some smart ones, they acutally disagree with democrats from time to time. I know a Sanders supporter that is voting for Trump, because he hates Hilary and says she is just too corrupt. He's 25, even the kids know how corrupt this bitch is.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 10, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow he walked right into that, Why are all the libtards on this board so stupid?
> ...


They are, but Synthia and a few others are exceptionally so.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 10, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Well we had a routine traffic stop in front of our house go crazy last night. About 6:30 pm.Two of the five in the car took off running, one hit a cop in the face, they had cops and dogs all over the neighborhood. Rare to see this activity around our area. Eight state, county and city police cars, they got a warrant to search the vehicle. I went to bed at 10 and they just got the warrant and started searching the car. It was five white guys, all pretty young.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...





And?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...






Lie


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 10, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes I do.  As I recall it caused a fire that burned own an entire block.


----------

